# RIP Gemma



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lost my lovely Tonkinese girl to a road accident last night, rang everywhere this morning to see if she had been found and handed in to the vets or council
A lady kindly rang me tonight to say she had seen what she thought could be Gemma, but suggested i didnt go to look, which of course i did, poor little girl was squashed beyond vrecognition, i had searched tha6t area this morning and didnt see her, when i found her i realised why, she had been seen at the side of the road last night, recognisable as a cat, when i went tonight there was nothing left of her but skin, why didnt someone put her on the grass verge, she might have been just stunned and crawled back into the road,at a bus stop, i am devastated, and cant help thinking she might have suffered, 
RIP Gemma my beautiful girl, miss you so much,


----------



## kitkatze (Oct 18, 2014)

No words can be expressed except i am very sorry for your loss. Poor Gemma and pooryou. I really hope she was not in too much pain and did not suffer much . 

I do wish that people took special care when driving, especially at night.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

RIP Gemma. Run free at the Bridge.

So sorry for your loss. XXX


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Beautiful Gemma.
I know how Heart broken you must be.
Sending you some Big Hugs xx

R.I.P Gemma and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## 3furryfriends (Nov 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear this, what an awful thing to happen. Poor her and poor you.
I honestly cannot imagine how you must be feeling.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

So sorry to read this. Cant imagine how heart broken you are. RIP little one.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you all, Gemma was the only cat who would go frantic staying in all the time, it upsets me that when she was seen at the side of the road ,from then how did she get further into the road, was she just injued and crawled ,? cat bear to think of her suffering, like that, she must have been run over several times to be in the state i found her
This morning i have buried her remains, and tomorrow i am going to the garden centre [which was planned anyway] so i will get maybe some winter flowwering pansies, and put them on all the cats graves, i dont think i have taken it in yet really, but thank you all, RIP my beautiful girl, you had 13 happy years at least


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

It is the worst thing and I feel so terribly sad for you I want to cry. My gprgeous Ralph was found dead under a neighbour's car parked in their drive. This is very much a side road, has speed humps and leads nowhere and I still after four years wonder how he met his end. So sorry for you. ((XX))


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

My house with very enclosed garden ,and high fences, backs on to another house on a small back road, then in front of that is a large green before you get to the main busy road, where she was killed, dont know why she would be there,shes usually in calling distance,
The most usetting thing is that really there was no body to bury, and she was such a tubby little thing, had a few good cries today, just cant believe she wont be coming in again to jump all over me,in bed
So sorry you never knew how your cat died, sometimes its the not knowing makes it worse (((hugs)))


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss -what a terrible way to lose your beautiful Gemma.
Sending love and hugs to you x


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Gemma. Have just lost my own cat quite suddenly too and I know how devastating it is.

On thing I read recently that has helped a bit is to try not to keep focusing and dwelling on how your cat's life ended. Those final few moments were such a tiny part of your cat's whole life. Try to focus on the whole of her life - remember all the wonderful happy moments you shared in the thirteen years you had together.

Thinking of you and hope you find some peace. xx


----------

